# Water tanks on craigslist...



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

If you're REALLY serious... these might be worth checking out... 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/tls/1267242738.html

Michael who is glad he got his 165g storage tank already and isn't tempted by these...


----------

